# In Limbo!!!



## Ka40 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello all, hope everyone is doing ok??

I don't come on here very much but when i do always seem to moan!  Really sorry but we are not sharing this journey with others around us at the mo and i need to offload!

Ive just had the results today of progesterone levels from last month when i took clomid for the first cycle.  They apparently showed that i was not ovulating!!  Hows that work, i thought thats what it was for?  My last lot of tests without the clomid showed i was!  The consultant only said he would try the clomid with me whilst we waited for other tests etc, but sounds like its mucked up my system as i obviously didn't need it!!

I'm 2 weeks late for AF.  2 BFN tests done.  I'm awaiting to have my tubes flushed, but they wont do that til after AF.  I feel quite on my own with all this and there does not appear to be a set path.  The consultant has advised us to go for ICSI asap, though I am still living in hope of a natural pregnancy and want to try everything first. And cant help but feel we are being pushed into that treatment coz we will now have to pay for it!

So I'm just waiting really and all the time I'm thinking that the time is ticking away.  I was 40 in June and egg reserve is only 1.6, so maybe i haven't got the time to wait??

Any advice would be much appreciated thank you 
Ka xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

Did the do the blood test to check for ovulation too early? I had this happen once and requested another blood test e few days later and that one showed ovulation


----------



## Ceecee (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Ka
Me and DH have been TTC naturally for over 8 years. It's not going to happen. I really wished I had pushed things through more quickly (we had lots of complications). I know you have a small chance of conceiving naturally, but I really think the sooner you get on with IVF the better, I'm now having to try and face the fact it might be DE for me  
In the end, for me, I would beg, steal or borrow to try and get a BFP. Don't give yourself another stick to beat yourself up with. I know this might seem very blunt, I don't mean it to, it's just how I feel.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

sorry to hear this.  I agree with ceecee.

i saw my consultant last Feb after a lap and dye and they could find nothing wrong - he suggested I go straight to IVF and not waste any time and in fact he even suggested I had DE as chances of success at my age with OE were about 8% .  We got lucky first time in Spain with DE and I dont regret not trying with OE for one minute.

ive been waiting over 12 years for this (with previous husband as well) and want to be a mum so whatever way got me there I did not mind!

I had clomid years ago and if you take the test on the wrong day then the result wont be accurate.  My consultant is writing a paper about that he thinks the Day 21 tests are not a reliable way of proving ovulation - would be an interesting read since I spent a year on clomid many years ago!!

Good luck with everything and remember we all understand. xx


----------



## Pollypoppet (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi Ka40

This very frustrating journey, with some difficult decisions to make along the way, and in the end you have to do what you think is right.  

What's right for me might not be right for you, but I so wish we'd gone for IVF sooner instead of faffing around, waiting for a natural BFP, or hoping the clomid would do its stuff. Around 40 fertility really starts to drop off and not only is it harder to get a natural BFP but IVF starts to become less likely to work too. Sorry to state the obvious, no one told us that or should I say it's something we hadn't considered. We are now in the position of chucking our life savings as well as untold emotional and physical energy into this circus. I don't begrudge it because at the moment I do still believe we will get there, but I can't help feeling that if we'd just started treatment instead of TTC we could have saved ourselves a lot of hassle and heartache.

Sorry to be so negative. I hope you come on here and say you "got a Natural BFP, so there!" that would be awesome! Truly wishing you the best of luck with your fertility journey and that your dreams are fulfilled really soon without too much more heartache.


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Ka40 don't wait too long as your fertility really does drop quickly after 40 as I am finding out. But also make sure you have prepped your body to Give it the max chance. I panicked at 40 and went straight into ivf without cleansing my body and pumping it full of vitamins and supplements and ended up with 2failed ivfs. Final new doctor also said with low amh you have same chance of natural vs ivf vs iui.


----------



## jellyb40 (May 24, 2010)

I agree with all the above. Don't wait. Don't bother with nhs,  go to one of the top rated ivf clinics ASAP. I waited , then had to have cysts removed and other issues begire the dic would refer me, then waited for nhs- homerton hospital ( don't bother 3 pointless attempts)  , then realised I should have gone straight for the best and luckily for me at 42 got pregnant . Still a way to go but am 20 weeks. But still think and wish I'd never bothered with the 2 years on the nhs. I could have been a mum already - maybe!


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi K40 - me again - sorry - was on a mobile device, hence the short reply. So - my advice is - give your body at least 3 months detox - no caffeine, limited alcohol, lots of water. Try acupuncture (I only did a couple of sessions). Get your eggs into best shape possible - take DHEA, CoQ10 and L'arginine (and am now reading up about melatonin too - they say 3mg per day), as well as follow angelbumps fertility protocol vits. It takes about 3 months for eggs to develop, so that is why you should have at least 3 months of this. Preferably six months. Then go for it. In the meantime - try conceiving naturally.

Good luck


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Clomid is not recommended for over 40s.  If you are actually ovulating it can have a detrimental effect.  It can also seriously affect your system and I would not advise it.

Also I notice from your signature that your TSH is 5.1.  This is a huge red flag for thyroid issues which can lead to implanation failure and miscarriage.  Normal TSH for fertility should be between 1 and 2. You MUST have this investigated further.

Problems with your thyroid can affect your cycles, raise FSH, cause infertility so it is essential you get this sorted plus any other tests your GP/clinic can do to eliminate common causes of failure.

I strongly advise you to get a second opinion at a clinic like ARGC or the Lister and also to ask your GP and new clinic to re run thyroid testing asap plus other relevant testing e.g.

DH sperm
Uterine issues
Thyroid (TSH, T3, T4 antithyroid antibodies)
Clotting issues
you and DH infection
Karyotype for you and DH.
Autoimmune testing

Your GP can run these.  See the section on ff by Agate ref. immunology and investigatations.

Sadly at 40 you need to be proactive and get as much knowledge as you can about moving forward witht the most effective treatment.  Ask for  consult at either ARGC or the Lister asap to review your options.

Best,
Daisy
xx


----------

